# أخشى يا يسوع اننا لن نتفق أبداً ....



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*- قال جبران خليل جبران:*
*" مرة كل مئة سنة، يلتقي يسوع الناصري بيسوع الناصريين على إحدى قمم جبال لبنان، 
ويتحادثان طويلاً، وفي كل مرة ينصرف يسوع الناصري وهو يقول ليسوع الناصريين :
أخشى يا عزيزي اننا لن نتفق أبداً...."*

*- و قال غاندي: 
" خذوا مسيحيتكم واعطوني مسيحكم .... لولا المسيحيين لصرت مسيحياً .... "

كيف يمكننا ان نعمل بمثل هذا الجهد لتفريق كل من يحاول الرب جمعه ...
 بمسيحيه مزيفه ومسيح على مقاس افكارنا وشهواتنا ... !!!!*

*اتركوا مسيحيتكم جانباً .. واصلبوا مسيح ذواتكم .. وانظروا الى ما قاله المسيح حقاً وفعله ..
كفاكم صنع اديان على اسمه .. !!!*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اعلم انك تريد ذكر معانى كثيرة جدا
ياريت توضح لنا اكثر 
نطمع فى التفاصيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*فى عصرنا ...... يُخطئ من يحاول الوصول للمسيح عن طريق المسيحيين ....
لأنه لن يصل إلا لمسيح آخر ......زائف *


----------



## AdmanTios (7 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *اتركوا مسيحيتكم جانباً .. واصلبوا مسيح ذواتكم .. وانظروا الى ما قاله المسيح حقاً وفعله ..
> كفاكم صنع اديان على اسمه .. !!!*
> ​


*
نعم إن رب المجد يريد قلباً من لحم و دم
يريد قلباً يعيش حياة حقيقية و روح تحيا بالحب*
*كي ما يظهر جلياً المسيح الذي يحيا بداخلنا
فيروا الناس سيدي المسيح المُعاش و يُمجدوا
أسمُه الذي في السماء ......... *


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2013)

أن كان يؤمن المدعو مسيحي بالمسيح حقاً فأنه يدخل لسرّ الوحدة الحقيقية بكون المسيح رأسه، لكن طالما لكل واحد رأس مختلف عن الآخر، فسيظل التفرقة والافتراق بين الأخ وأخيه، وسيظل كل واحد يحيا مع مسيح الكتب ومسيح الأفكار، لكن مسيح الحياة الحقيقي الذي قال أن حي فأنتم ستحيون، وأنا فيهم وأنت فيَّ ليكونوا مُكملين إلى واحد، فهو بعيد عنه جداً، لأن فكر أالرب يجمعنا أما أفكار البشر تفرقنا... بأمانة أروع موضوع كُتب رأيته في المنتدى هذه الأيام الصعبة، وهو لا يحتاج لتعليق على قدر أن يعيشه كل واحد ويرجع يتوب ويحيا مسيحي حقيقي المسيح رأسه فيحب أخيه بصدق وليس بالكلام، لأن الإيمان الحي هو العامل بالمحبة، أما الإيمان الميت هو الذي يصنع التفرقة حتى لو لم تكن موجودة؛ النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين​


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اعلم انك تريد ذكر معانى كثيرة جدا
> ياريت توضح لنا اكثر
> نطمع فى التفاصيل


*لا .. لا يوجد اكثر من هذا *



صوت صارخ قال:


> *فى عصرنا ...... يُخطئ من يحاول الوصول للمسيح عن طريق المسيحيين ....
> لأنه لن يصل إلا لمسيح آخر ......زائف *


*وهذه كارثه .. لاننا تُركنا نوراً للأرض ومِلحاً للعالم .. لاننا اؤتمنا على امانه يجب ان نوصلها للجميع ... ولكن حينما ينقلب النور ظلاماً والملح سم ... تكون كارثه ...*​ 


AdmanTios قال:


> *
> نعم إن رب المجد يريد قلباً من لحم و دم
> يريد قلباً يعيش حياة حقيقية و روح تحيا بالحب*
> *كي ما يظهر جلياً المسيح الذي يحيا بداخلنا
> ...


*
امين ... ولكن اين هى هذه القلوب ... 
ليتنا نتذكر قول الرب : 
" وَيْلٌ لِلرُّعَاةِ الَّذِينَ يُهْلِكُونَ وَيُبَدِّدُونَ غَنَمَ رَعِيَّتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ."*



aymonded قال:


> أن كان يؤمن المدعو مسيحي بالمسيح حقاً فأنه يدخل لسرّ الوحدة الحقيقية بكون المسيح رأسه، لكن طالما لكل واحد رأس مختلف عن الآخر، فسيظل التفرقة والافتراق بين الأخ وأخيه، وسيظل كل واحد يحيا مع مسيح الكتب ومسيح الأفكار، لكن مسيح الحياة الحقيقي الذي قال أن حي فأنتم ستحيون، وأنا فيهم وأنت فيَّ ليكونوا مُكملين إلى واحد، فهو بعيد عنه جداً، لأن فكر أالرب يجمعنا أما أفكار البشر تفرقنا... بأمانة أروع موضوع كُتب رأيته في المنتدى هذه الأيام الصعبة، وهو لا يحتاج لتعليق على قدر أن يعيشه كل واحد ويرجع يتوب ويحيا مسيحي حقيقي المسيح رأسه فيحب أخيه بصدق وليس بالكلام، لأن الإيمان الحي هو العامل بالمحبة، أما الإيمان الميت هو الذي يصنع التفرقة حتى لو لم تكن موجودة؛ النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين​


*لان افكاره غير افكارنا ... فالجميع مشغول بالتعليم ... ولم نتفرغ لان نجلس معه .. نتعلم .. !*​


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2013)

كلامك صح لأن كل واحد بيعلم نفسه بنفسه أو يسمع للناس، لكن من هو الابن الحكيم الأمين الذي يجلس عند قدمي سيده يتلقف منه المعرفة لتُنحت في قلبه بروح الحياة الرب المُحيي حسب مسرة مشيئة الله لا الناس: [ لأن هذا هو العهد الذي أعهده مع بيت إسرائيل، بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب، أجعل نواميسي في أذهانهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم، وأنا أكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً ] (عبرانيين 8: 10)، 
وليت الكل يصغي لكلمة الله الحي الذي قال: [ كن ساهراً وشدد ما بقي، الذي هو عتيد أن يموت لأني لم أجد أعمالك كاملة أمام الله ] (رؤيا 3: 2)، [ طوبى للإنسان الذي يسمع لي ساهراً كل يوم عند مصاريعي حافظاً قوائم أبوابي ] (أمثال 8: 34)، [ الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أُحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي ] (يوحنا 14: 21).
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوعك رائع يا وايت 
*
*اتركوا مسيحيتكم جانباً .. واصلبوا مسيح ذواتكم .. وانظروا الى ما قاله المسيح حقاً وفعله ..
كفاكم صنع اديان على اسمه .. !!!*

*كلمات روعة فى معانيها بس للاسف محدش فينا بيحاول حتى ينفذها 
كلنا بنحاول نعمل مسيح جديد على هوانا *​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اتركوا مسيحيتكم جانباً .. 

واصلبوا مسيح ذواتكم .. 

وانظروا الى ما قاله المسيح حقاً وفعله ..


كفاكم صنع اديان على اسمه .. !!!


.........​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

كلام قصير لكن يحوي معني ذهبية تزيد الفكر نقاوة 
وتزيد الروح نموا 
الرب يباركك اختي 
ويبارك كل من شارك 
موضوع جميل حقا


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوعك رائع يا وايت *
> *كلمات روعة فى معانيها بس للاسف محدش فينا بيحاول حتى ينفذها
> كلنا بنحاول نعمل مسيح جديد على هوانا *​


*اصل هى حاجة من اتنين .. يا نعيد تفصيل ذواتنا عشان نقدر نعيش مع المسيح .. ياما نفصل واحد على مقاسنا ونضحك على نفسنا ونعيش بيه ... وكتير بيتجه للحل التانى عشان اسهل .. *​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كلام قصير لكن يحوي معني ذهبية تزيد الفكر نقاوة
> وتزيد الروح نموا
> الرب يباركك اختي
> ويبارك كل من شارك
> موضوع جميل حقا


*
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2013)

مع ان الكلام والمعنى صعب جدا 

بس صح ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع يستاهل مليون تقييم--
 اشكرك وايت


----------



## white.angel (8 أكتوبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> مع ان الكلام والمعنى صعب جدا
> 
> بس صح ​


*
عندك حق *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع يستاهل مليون تقييم--
> اشكرك وايت


*
ميرسى لمرورك يا حبو *


----------

